# Whatcha think of my blue-ish rcs?



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

I got this little guy in a batch of rcs at ba's


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice Ive been looking for some blues but havent come across any nice ones yet.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

hehee thanks=]


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

very pretty. I 'd love some blues...or purples.. can someone breed me up some purples!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> very pretty. I 'd love some blues...or purples.. can someone breed me up some purples!


There are purple zebra's. They aren't super purple though. You can alter your shrimps coloring by feeding colored food. I did an experiment with homemade shrimp food with naturose last year, my shrimp turned all sorts of funky colors which I did not like but it answered my Is it really possible to alter coloring that much question and I'll never do it again! My yellow shrimp were neon green for 4 months!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

flashback3003 said:


> I got this little guy in a batch of rcs at ba's


I'd be surprised if this was actually a cherry shrimp 'red variant'. Yet I see the red mottling. Usually hybrids are larger then normal cherries and are brownish greyish and not very attractive. Which does not mean its impossible either. (I'm know this isn't exactly helping)

I have seen a lot of blue black looking cherries but never one so blue with red mottling! A lot of times different shrimp end up mixed up here and there. They are jumpers and its possible one did a little tank hopping before or during bagging. One of my macro's jumped in my lap today as I had just finished changing that tank and had the lid off! I'm glad I was home!

Back on topic, its a lovely shrimp regardless. I'd be inclined to seperate it and see if any eggs are in the midst of being produced. It looks like I see eggs developing but it could be the angle of the photo. Seeing the offspring and what colors they throw would be interesting. Well it would be to me anyways.

I'd love to see some more pictures of it sideways.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

hehe thanks =] and well just to summarize the entire story of this litle one:
At first i went to ba's and found this little guy with about 100 more shrimp(all cherries)and this one was standing out like mad!but at first when i bought it,it was entirely black(or some other colour because it looked purplish,blue-ish and a bit of green)I dunno!but still after molting once it because as such!
I still think that this was a good find with all the shrimp in there.

Also i know the picture isnt that clear but still do you think that its a female or a male?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice shrimpo 

I have a blue shrimp too, and it's a colour changer too - I got it and it was blue, and then changed to black one day, and then bright red the next, and now it's a brownish colour. Very strange - but it was isolated in a breeder box, so I know it's the one lone shrimp.

But I'm not a shrimp fanatic like yous guys so that one is loose in the tank somewhere now


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

what a beautiful shrimp. i can't tell if it's a male or female. you have to check it's swimmerettes to tell. usually you can tell by the colouring, the females are normally darker and the males are more clear. i would also seperate, determine sex and add a companion of the opposite sex to see if they'd breed. the babies may all come out normal if it were to breed but if those babies were held in isolation until they bred then about 25% of them would likely be blue as well, assuming that they would need a double blue gene. if you could accomplish that, you may be on the verge of a new strain and that would be cool and likely worth the time and effort in return you could get from selling blue shrimplettes.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Very awesome looking little shrimp. I'm behind Kat on this one, see if you can get some babies from it. I recently lost almost all of my cherries to some barbs that apparently had bigger mouths than I thought so I'd be first in line to buy some of the blues off ya if you get any


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

You can sex most freshwater shrimp including cherries several ways. 

Males are smaller and less colorful than females. 

Because the male doesn't carry eggs their tail is smaller and thinner. 

The female is larger and displays a much darker and more extensive coloring

Females have a "saddle" marking of developing eggs.

And of course the abdomen is larger for egg carrying plecopods etc.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice shrimp. Blues and Black RCS is not un-common, but I agree, this one is a bit wierd out. Looks like it can't deside if it wants to be a poor Red cherry shrimp or a very attractive blue cherry shrimp. Give it 2 months to see if it still retains the same colour. Some times, odd colours comes and goes after a molt.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

=] sure i'll try breeding them and see the possible outcome of their shrimplets=]
and thanks everyone!


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

also when i can see the saddle it means theyre developing eggs right?
how long does it take if theyre showing the saddle cause i have some crs's that were showing it a month ago and still no eggs.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Depending on the kind of food you feed them and the quality of the water in your tank. From saddle to shrimplets, it should be within 3 months.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Zira (Apr 4, 2009)

Ohhhhhhh i found one of these in my Bosemani tank yesterday. It was very black and it scared me because I have only purchased cherry and ghost shimp for this tank. I thought for sure something terrible was going to happen. 

Today it is a lovely blue, I found this post and I feel 100% better.

Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

i didn't know there were that many colours of shrimp, and for sure didn't know that you could change the colour of your shrimp by adjusting the food. pretty cool.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

truthfully i didnt know you can change the colour of the shrimp food-wise.
Oh and np,any time=]
Now my cherry turned into a green-ish red at the bottom and a light purple/red at the top.(i swear,this poor guy cant decide what it wants to be!)


----------

